# Centurion Vapes - Juice Reviews



## Ezekiel (9/11/15)

Hi all!

Here is a new thread for the Centurion Vapes range! And my apologies if I missed an existing thread.

Centurion Vapes is a new range by the same amazing guy(s) behind the World Wonders range, @ESH and @WorldWonders. The range is sold by SAVapeGear, CapeVapeConnection and possibly more. I know for a fact that certain Gauteng based agents and vendors also stock it, sometimes just a little bit off-the-books.

They currently have three flavours: Butterscotch Bruleé, Granadilla Cheesecake and Lemon Cheesecake. Available in 3, 6 and 9 mg/ml, although if you ask nicely you can get the Butterscotch in 1.5 mg/ml as well. All are 70VG/30PG. And all are very nice!

Here follows the review for Butterscotch Bruleé.


Company: Centurion Vapes
Product Name: Butterscotch Bruleé
Product Image: 






Reviewer: Ezekiel

Mod: Kangertech KBOX Mini
Watts/Volts: 38-50 W

Atomiser: Tested on Subtank Mini, Goblin Mini v2 and Stroh Mini RDA
Coil Resistance: STM: 0.45 Ohm Twisted Kanthal A1, 26 AWG, 2mm ID, ~5 wraps. (38 W)
GM: 0.4 Ohm Kanthal A1, 26 AWG, Dual Coil, 2mm ID, ~9 wraps each (45 W)
RDA: 0.3 Ohm Kanthal A1, 26 AWG, Dual Coil, 2.5 mm ID, ~5 wraps each (50 W)
Wicking Material: Jap Organic Cotton

Strength: 3 mg and 1.5 mg
Blend: None
Price: (please include price/ml if you can) R130 per 30 ml
Website: http://savapegear.co.za/collections/centurion-vapes/products/butterscotch-brulee?variant=4842410755

Website blurb:

A truly decadent desert vape consisting of a rich Butterscotch base topped with a layer of caramel, like the physical desert this needs some heat to complete. 


Reviewer Notes:

A fantastic dessert vape! Strong butterscotch (and very typical butterscotch flavour) on the inhale and exhale, with flavour mostly on the tip of the tongue and back of the throat. Slight vanilla on the exhale, as well as a strong taste of caramelized sugar. It might be suggestive influences, but I get that exact taste of caramelized sugar on top of its' namesake pudding. Finally, its quite creamy, and almost cheesy (in a mascarpone type of way). Also quite sweet, but mostly not overpoweringly so.

A few things though. I hadn't noticed the website blurb until I sat down to write the review, but the juice really needs to be on the warm side for the flavours to develop. Since my mod only goes to 50 W, I had really almost no flavour development on my dual coil setups (including dripper). However, on the Subtank Mini, with a twisted single coil build, I have an absolutely excellent vape.

Secondly, the flavour can actually get masked quite easily. I had tried to mix it with some custard type vapes to get a more vanilla/bruleé type of flavour, and it almost instantly got overpowered. The same goes if I intermix it with other tanks carrying other juices, especially fruity juices. 

Lastly... it has a lot of throat 'taste' (not really throat hit) for a 1.5 or 3 mg/ml juice and at 70/30... and as a consequence I really like it in the 1.5 mg, where usually this strength doesn't give me the taste/hit I need.

Its probably too sweet for an ADV, but it can be depending on what you eat/drink during the day. 

Finally, I discovered to my great surprise that this juice goes absolutely fantastic with a good potstill brandy. I had first tried it with a oaked Speyside Single Malt (in this case a Glenlivet Nadurra), thinking that the esters from the oak and alcohol would work nicely with the Butterscotch. And it did - the whiskey removed most of the sugar from the vape, and intensified vanilla and caramel flavours. However, I gave it a shot with some Boplaas 8-year Potstill brandy... and it is fantastic! The apricot and nut flavours from the brandy gets blended with the butterscotch from the vape to create a wonderful, unmissable dessert!




Similar to: Caramel-based dessert vapes

Avoid if: You don't like sweet juices, or you don't like a warm vape

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Skollie (9/11/15)

Hey guys! I no longer stock this juice unfortunately. not because it wasn't good. in fact it was amazing. i have just joined stock with another guy down here in the cape. VAPELAND! check them out great guys! they will be launching soon! 

and i can tell you i grabbed a bottle of each before i sold on my stash


----------

